# nitrogen cycle



## ladybaby2 (Jan 31, 2012)

is a moon a good fish to start my nitrogen cycle?*c/p**old dude


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

WOW!!!! Stop yelling! LOL!

Not sure what a moon is.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

By moon im just going to assume you mean a half moon betta,in which case,no.The ammonia will be terrible on delicate fins of the fish.

I dont really know of any other type of fish with moon in the name...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I suggest doing a fishless cycle. No harm to the fish, and easy as all get out.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Summer said:


> I suggest doing a fishless cycle. No harm to the fish, and *easy as all get out*.


Just how easy is that? Can it be measured?


----------

